# Here is a joke



## mtmailey (Oct 21, 2011)

what does R.A.P stand for?
View attachment 2627


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

EHEHE HE HE HEe


----------



## Kayla (Oct 21, 2011)

I like the cat in the picture. It's more interesting than your joke.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Here is kind of rap that I like, starting 2:27:


----------

